# Neuer Monitor - WQHD oder 120/144Hz?



## t0rs0 (20. September 2014)

Moin!

Ich habe mir diese Woche nen neuen Rechner gegönnt und wollte von meinem alten 22"er mal upgraden.

Ersteinmal die Beantwortung der obligatorischen Fragen: 

*1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?*

~500€

*2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?*

Mein momentaner Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 225BW.

*3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
*
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC

*4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
*
Gaming (vor allem BF und Trackmania), Bildbearbeitung und halt so Allroundbenutzung

*5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
*
Da kommt jetzt die Frage aller Fragen ins Spiel:
Sollte ich mir nen geilen 1080p 120/144Hz Monitor holen, da es bei Shootern und vor allem bei Trackmania ja schon sehr schnell zugeht, ODER einen WQHD weil die einfach ne geile Auflösung und ein klasse Seitenverhältnis haben?

LG t0rs0


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2014)

t0rs0 schrieb:


> Da kommt jetzt die Frage aller Fragen ins Spiel:
> Sollte ich mir nen geilen 1080p 120/144Hz Monitor holen, da es bei Shootern und vor allem bei Trackmania ja schon sehr schnell zugeht, ODER einen WQHD weil die einfach ne geile Auflösung und ein klasse Seitenverhältnis haben?
> 
> LG t0rs0



WQHD und FHD haben das gleiche Seitenverhältnis.
Und bei deinen Spielen würde ich einen 144Hz monitor nehmen.
Zu empfehlen ist da der BenQ XL2720Z oder der Asus VG278HE.


----------



## Offset (20. September 2014)

Oder eben einen Koreaner, falls das eine Alternative für dich ist. Damit hättest du alle deine Punkte in einem Monitor zu einem klasse Preis.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (20. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Oder eben einen Koreaner, falls das eine Alternative für dich ist. Damit hättest du alle deine Punkte in einem Monitor zu einem klasse Preis.


 
Die Koreaner haben >5ms Reaktionszeit... Die besseren zumindest... Wenn man besonders Spiele spielt in denen man evtl. schnell reagieren muss ist das nicht so toll...


----------



## Offset (20. September 2014)

Für Bf reicht das trotzdem, bei CS oder ähnlichem natürlich nicht mehr. Battlefield ist nicht so ein brutal schneller Shooter. Ein guter Kompromiss ist der Koreaner trotzdem.


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Für Bf reicht das trotzdem, bei CS oder ähnlichem natürlich nicht mehr. Battlefield ist nicht so ein brutal schneller Shooter. Ein guter Kompromiss ist der Koreaner trotzdem.



Als wenn CS jetzt so richtig schnell wäre. 
Ich halte generell nicht viel von den Koreamonitoren viel zu viele Nachteile bei zuwenigen Vorteilen.


----------



## t0rs0 (20. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreiche Hilfe! 
Es wird dann wohl ein BenQ XL2420Z werden


----------



## gecan (20. September 2014)

wenn es den ein richtig schneller gamer monitor sein soll, dann ganz klar den LG 24GM77-B !

an den kommt kein monitor ran.

alles andere hier im forum bla bla.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2014)

gecan schrieb:


> wenn es den ein richtig schneller gamer monitor sein soll, dann ganz klar den LG 24GM77-B !
> 
> an den kommt kein monitor ran.
> 
> alles andere hier im forum bla bla.



Dann erzähl mal bitte warum das so ist?
Und wo man das nachlesen kann.


----------



## gecan (21. September 2014)

warte auf prad test, dann wirste es selbst sehen!


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2014)

gecan schrieb:


> warte auf prad test, dann wirste es selbst sehen!



Das heisst im Klartext, du behauptest es einfach nur, ohne irgendeinen Beweis.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (22. September 2014)

Da der Monitor noch nicht auf dem Markt ist gehe ich davon auch aus.
Der Monitor wird meines Wissens auch erst diese Woche an die Tester verschickt, d.h. ich gehe davon aus das auch PRAD ihre Exemplare erst diese Woche erhalten werden


----------



## 78rTiger (22. September 2014)

t0rs0 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreiche Hilfe!
> Es wird dann wohl ein BenQ XL2420Z werden



Hab ich mir letzte Woche geholt.
Zum Zocken einfach super, vor allem Shooter (wie BF).

Musst aber ein paar Abstriche in Sachen Farbdarstellung machen, nicht aber dass es gravierend wäre.


----------



## LalalukaOC (23. September 2014)

Also nur um das mal zu sagen eine Ultra niedrige Reaktionszeit ist für CS nicht unbedingt nötig ich spiele mit einem Monitor mit 13ms Reaktionszeit (Hersteller-Angabe) da sehe ich schlieren wenn ich die Maus auf dem Desktop bewege aber CS macht trotzdem Bock wenn man nicht das Bedürfnis hat immer zu gewinnen und bei Global Offensive World Elite zu werden.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Also nur um das mal zu sagen eine Ultra niedrige Reaktionszeit ist für CS nicht unbedingt nötig ich spiele mit einem Monitor mit 13ms Reaktionszeit (Hersteller-Angabe) da sehe ich schlieren wenn ich die Maus auf dem Desktop bewege aber CS macht trotzdem Bock wenn man nicht das Bedürfnis hat immer zu gewinnen und bei Global Offensive World Elite zu werden.


 
Was hast du denn für einen Monitor.
13ms Herstellerangabe sind ja bei weitem nicht gebräuchlich.


----------



## Aer0 (24. September 2014)

ich würde einen 144 hz monitor mit 1ms< reaktionszeit empfehlen, da sich die geringere latenz zwischen den bildern bei shootern als nützlich erweisen können, desweiteren erscheint das bild flüssiger.


----------



## LalalukaOC (24. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Monitor.
> 13ms Herstellerangabe sind ja bei weitem nicht gebräuchlich.


 
Einen richtig alten Acer glaube einer der Ersten LCDs oder LEDs.
Funktioniert aber noch


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Einen richtig alten Acer glaube einer der Ersten LCDs oder LEDs.
> Funktioniert aber noch



Der muss schlieren haben ohne Ende.
Haben auf der Arbeit nen ziemlich alten BenQ, und der ist schon auf dem Desktop grausam.


----------



## LalalukaOC (25. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der muss schlieren haben ohne Ende.
> Haben auf der Arbeit nen ziemlich alten BenQ, und der ist schon auf dem Desktop grausam.


 
Der Bildschirm IST grausam Ich seh meine Maus mindestens 11 mal auf dem Bildschirm zocken geht aber trotzdem einigermaßen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (25. September 2014)

So ich habe jetzt einen LG 24GM 77-B hier auf dem Schreibtisch stehen, der erste Eindruck ist durchaus positiv. Sobald mein mini Preview fertig ist werde ich es auch hier veröffentlichen. Zwei Dinge gibt es allerdings vorweg.
1. Bisher gefallen mir die 144hz im Vergleich zu den vorher vorhandenen 60hz echt gut. Es wirkt auf jedenfall subjektiv flüssiger.
2. Für unsere Downsampling Freunde vielleicht interessant über Displayport schafft er auch definitiv 3840*2160@1920*1080 bei 60hz.


----------



## gecan (15. Oktober 2014)

zu naiv zu sein kann am ende sehr weh tun.

Hier ist der beweis,
PRAD | Test Monitor LG 24GM77-B


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2014)

gecan schrieb:


> zu naiv zu sein kann am ende sehr weh tun.
> 
> Hier ist der beweis,
> PRAD | Test Monitor LG 24GM77-B



Und wer war jetzt naiv und es tut ihm weh?


----------



## gecan (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich weicht.


----------



## t0rs0 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich hier relativ viel gelesen habe und mir dann einen Monitor gekauft habe, möchte ich euch nun schreiben, wie es mir ergangen ist.

Ich habe mich letzte Woche dann spontan für einen Asus PB287Q 4k Monitor entschieden.
Grafikkarte sollte das packen, Monitor hatte hervorragende Bewertungen und alle sind von ihm begeistert.
Soweit so gut.
Bildschirm kam gestern an. Es ist ein traumhafter Bildschirm und eigentlich nur zu empfehlen.
Ich habe ihn angeschlossen und war begeistert. Wie gesagt es ist ein sehr geiler Bildschirm.

Doch dann der Schock - er läuft nur mit 30Hz!
Ersteinmal hab ich natürlich alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert - kein Erfolg.
Ich habe dann im Internet ein wenig recherchiert und musste feststellen:
*AMD Grafikkarten können anscheinend 4k nur mit 30Hz betreiben!*
Und das unabhängig von der Grafikkartenleistung oder ob du mehrere hast, das ist alles egal. 

Nun habe ich den Bildschirm heute schweren Herzens zurrückgeschickt und werde mir einen BenQ BL2710PT zulegen.


----------



## Rabber (22. Oktober 2014)

Mit was hast du das Teil eigentlich angeschlossen? Per HDMI 1.4 ist nur 4K bei 30Hz drin, für 4K @ 60Hz musst du das Teil mit Displayport anschließen.


----------



## RedOrcan (22. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Als wenn CS jetzt so richtig schnell wäre.
> Ich halte generell nicht viel von den Koreamonitoren viel zu viele Nachteile bei zuwenigen Vorteilen.



Was denkst du denn warum CS der Shooter schlecht hin ist? Warum ist die meist vertretene ESL der Shooter in CS ? Also sry aber was Skill und Geschwindigkeit beim Spielen angeht ist CS das warscheinlich schnellste was du im Moment findest. Vll nicht bei den Kills/ min aber bei dingen wie Aim und so auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2014)

RedOrcan schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn warum CS der Shooter schlecht hin ist? Warum ist die meist vertretene ESL der Shooter in CS ? Also sry aber was Skill und Geschwindigkeit beim Spielen angeht ist CS das warscheinlich schnellste was du im Moment findest. Vll nicht bei den Kills/ min aber bei dingen wie Aim und so auf jeden Fall.



Schnell ist für mich Quake oder UT.


Also wenn der Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen ist, dann kein Wunder.


----------



## t0rs0 (23. Oktober 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Mit was hast du das Teil eigentlich angeschlossen? Per HDMI 1.4 ist nur 4K bei 30Hz drin, für 4K @ 60Hz musst du das Teil mit Displayport anschließen.


 
Das war mir auch klar! Wie gesagt, laut intensiver Internetrecherche ist das ein AMD Problem. AMD Karten und 4k 60Hz funktioniert nicht!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2014)

t0rs0 schrieb:


> Das war mir auch klar! Wie gesagt, laut intensiver Internetrecherche ist das ein AMD Problem. AMD Karten und 4k 60Hz funktioniert nicht!


 
Und wie geht das dann?


----------



## t0rs0 (23. Oktober 2014)

Das man irgendwie hinkriegt habe ich auch rausgefunden. Aber bei allen Threads in diversen Foren (Tomshardware, Overclock.net, etc) kam immer dabei heraus, dass das bild dann flimmert.
Naja ist auch egal, da ich den Bildschirm jetzt zurrück geschickt habe und mir nen Asus PB278Q bestellt habe. 2560x1440 ist immer noch ne geile Auflösung


----------

